# American Standard furnace - burner won't light



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

They are wrong. They are trying to sell you a new unit which isn't a bad idea but their ethics are.

A high temperature limit switch tripped and that is due to lack of air flow such as dirty filters or a dirty evaporator coil. The evaporator coil is used in cooling mode to cool the air but the air in heating mode still has to travel through it, pretty much it's just in the way. Any dirt that possibly gets sucked up into the fuirnace becomes trapped in the evaporator coil, restricting air flow. Restricting heated air causes hot air to accumulate, becoming hotter and hotter. When that happens your high temperature limit switch trips, disengaging the call for hall. He bypassed those switches to get you running which is wrong as now your furnace is a fire hazard. The limit switch did it's job, the tech did not. He should have left the fiurnace off until he replaced that switch. 

A flame roll out switch cuts the furnace off in the event a flame does not stay in the heat exchanger (burner compartment), if you have one and I'm sure you have either that or a limit switch in the burner compartment to do just that but if he's disengaged it then who knows.

A CO meter is what you use to test if a crack is present.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Do yourself a favor, be done with this company.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Obviously your furnace got too hot and a temperature limit switch tripped so what's going to happen now that you don't have one and it's overheating? Fire is what is going to happen, that's what. 

You have no safety switches. If your home burns down tonight, you'll know. If not, get rid of those guys and get someone who at least tells you the truth as to the benefits of a new furnace, the pros and cons of keeping your old one versus purchasing a new one, rather than using this company who sent a kid with Spidey senses to determine that you have a crack in the heat exchanger. 

Good grief, I've heard it all, now. 

And have a lead tech come out or the owner of the next company.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I just can't get enough, heat is coming off of the burners so there's a crack in the heat exchanger?? If that's the case than every furnace, old and brand new, all have cracks in the heat exchangers all over the globe.

Tell that kid to join this site, I want to hear this from the horses mouth.


----------

